# Is my goat sick?



## BernieTye (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello, last week we bought a young Kiko doe. She is a few months old. For the past few days she has just been lazing around the pen, and holding her head listlessly. She is eating and drinking, but only a minimum amount. When she walks around it looks slightly stiff. She is also grinding her teeth, and making a low moaning/gurgling sound. She has been coughing for the past few days. I was told this was normal, and two of her pen-mates are also occasionally coughing, but show no other symptoms.

Should I separate them all? I already tried electrolytes in the water, but they haven't seemed to help. 

I would greatly appreciate any advice!


----------

